

Obama signs bill “unlocking” cellphones - DiabloD3
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/obama-signs-bill-unlocking-cellphones/

======
nuxi7
Article is misleading, The librarian of congress is permitted to make
exemptions from the DMCA every few years. After exempting cell phone unlocking
twice, he declined to do so again on the grounds that these exemptions were
not supposed to be used to create permanent public policy.

Congress and the President have now exempted unlocking with a new law, which
is exactly what the librarian of congress said should be done if they want to
create permanent public policy for that exemption. So they did not overtune a
decision of his, he was in support of this, he just insisted it be done
properly.

